# 63650 w/ 63685



## medicalcoder519@yahoo.com (Jun 22, 2011)

HELP!!  When billing 63650, 63685, and 95972 together, carrier requires an anes svc code w/ 63685. Can someone tell me what anesthesia svc code should be used?


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 22, 2011)

00300 Anesthesia for all procedures on the integumentary system, muscles and nerves of head, neck, and posterior trunk, not otherwise specified

For posterior trunk placement of the internal pulse generator


----------



## brockorama01 (Jun 27, 2011)

This is confusing since the surgeon can't bill the 63650/63685's and bill 00300 for anesthesia.  You are either the surgeon/pain physician or the anesthesiologist.  You can't be both...unless your office employs both.

Brock Berta, CPC


----------



## mattrobin (Jun 30, 2011)

I do pain management billing. And we bill these codes together very frequently. I have one carrier who denies the use of these codes for us, because they have my Docs in their system (under their taxonomy code) listed as Anesthesia.  Therefore, when they see us billing a surgical code, their system denies.  With this particular carrier, I have to call on these denials, and specifically tell them, "no they are not performing anesthesia, they are performing the procedure as pain management specialist".. and they note the claim and send them back thru to be reprocessed for payment.


----------

